# Birthday Pompano



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Got three today casting long. Two with shoulders, one smaller. Awesome birthday. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday! We have yet to get the school down here but the fish we are getting are huge.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome catch indeed. Fleas or shrimp?


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

nice, fleas right? water starting to calm down behind you, I am off Sun, Mon, so I plan to be down there working the water, ... and Thank the Lord is right on the money in my book


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Great pics*

Send those pics to any northern news paper! You'll be a star. 

That picture shows some nice looking water as well some nice B-day pompano. Good luck next time, looks like it will several days before that water will looks like that! No shorts either!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautimous! Happy birthday dude!


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice fish. I think I'm going to change my birthday from October to late February.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Shrimp, Shrimp and Shrimp! Had some beautiful fleas...but all shrimp today.


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome day!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go joe!!!!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I missed it joe! decided to stay home and got skunked. Happy birthday and congrats on the catch


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great pic, dude that water looks awsome & the pomps!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday*

Nice catch and Happy Birthday.

Jigs Rule! C2


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Sir.
Thanks for sharing your success w/ us.

catch 'em up.

P.S. Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------

